# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Ես ԼԳԲՏ եմ

## Adam

Ողջույն: Թեման հնարավոր ա՝ արձագանք չստանա, բայց առաջարկում եմ պահարանաելք: Խոսքս ԼԳԲՏ լինելու մասին ա: Իմ անունն Ադամ է, ես 28 տարեկան եմ և հոմոսեքսուալ եմ: Միշտ եղել եմ հոմոսեքսուալ, թեև 14-18 տարեկան հասակում ինքս ինձ խաբել էի փորձում, թե հետերո եմ (ընկերուհի-բան) ու որ «էն ինչ հետս կատարվում էր»՝ զուտ անցումային շրջանի նեվրոզ էր ու ինքս ինձ փորձում էի հույս տալ, որ մի բարի օր արթնանալու եմ ու աղջիկ եմ սիրելու: Ավաղ՝ էդ բարի օրը չեկավ: Տառապում էի ներքուստ ու չէի հասկանում, թե ինչ էր կատարվում հետս: Ուզում էի ինքնասպան լինել, երբ տեսնում էի, թե ընկերներիցս ոմանք ոնց են սիրահարվում աղջիկների և վերջիններիս հանդեպ ցանկություններ զգում, իսկ ես, փոխարենը, սիրահարվում էի իրե՛նց: 

9-րդ դասարանն ավարտելուց մեկ ամիս առաջ արդեն ֆիքսել էի ինքնասպանությանս օրը: 15 տարեկան էի ու ոչ մի աղջկա երբեք չէի սիրահարվել ու ոչ մի ցանկություն չէի զգացել: Բնության արհավիրք էի ինձ համարում ու շտապ կարգով ամեն ինչին վերջ էի ուզում դնել: Երեքշաբթի երեկո էր, հիշում եմ: Մայրս աշխատանքի էր, տանը մարդ չկար: Վաննան մինչև վերջ ջրով էի լցրել ու բրիտվան արդեն պատրաստել էի, որ մտնեմ տաք ջրի մեջ ու կտրեմ երակներս: Մտա վաննայի մեջ, ու սկսեցի ուժեղ գոռալ ու լաց լինել: Չէի ուզում ինքնասպան լինել, բայց պետք էր: Ես ապրելու իրավունք չունեի: Շրջապատս ինձ չէր ների, որովհետև երբեք որևէ մեկն ինձ չէր կասկածել: Ընտանիքումս ու շրջապատումս բոլորն ինձ համարում էին աղջիկ սիրող ու սրտակեր: Իրենց ամենասարսափելի երազում անգամ չէին կարող մտածել, որ Ադամը հոմոսեքսուալ ա: Իրենց կարծրատիպային մտածելակերպի համաձայն՝ հոմոսեքսուալն անպայման պետք է վուլգար բաներ աներ, կանացի շարժումներ և կանացի խոսելաոճ ունենար ու աղջիկների հե՛տ ընկերություն աներ: Ես չէի մտնում էդ կատեգորիայի մեջ: Ինձ դու՛ր էր գալիս իմ տղա տեսակը, որ կարող էր ամբողջ կյանքում բոլորին հրամցնել, թե ինքը հետերո ա:  Ես չունեի bullying-ի խնդիր, չունեի որևէ մեկի կողմից քարկոծվելու խնդիր (դերասանական հակումներս էլ ինձ օգնում էին՝ բավականին լավ թաքցնելու գաղտնիքս), սակայն ես ապրում էի կեղծ կյանքով… դա ես չէի: Ես սիրում էի իմ տղա կերպարը… բայցևայնպես՝ տղա էի սիրում: Երբ ընկերներիս հետ քայլում էինք փողոցում, իրենք աղջիկներին նայելով՝ իրար մեջ հավանության ռեակցիաներ էին տալիս, իսկ ես չունեի իմ հավանած տղա անցորդի մասին արձագանք արտահայտելու հնարավորությունը: Վաննայում պառկած լացում էի ու ամբողջ ապրած կյանքս վերլուծում ու տատանվում էի՝ անե՞մ, թե՞ չէ: Ախր եթե անեմ… ընտանիքս կդժբախտանա: Իրենք երբեք ինձ դեպրեսիայի մեջ չէին տեսել ու չգիտեին էլ նույնիսկ, որ էմոցիոնալ խնդիրներ ունեմ (բավականին լավ էի կարողանում կոծկել ամեն ինչ) ու հաստատ կդժբախտանային ու մորս լավ ճանաչելով, հաստատ գիտեի, որ ինքնասպանությանս լուրը լսելով՝ կամ տեղում հանկարծամահ կլիներ կամ էլ ինքնասպանություն կգործեր ինքն է՛լ: Նույնն էլ հայրս, նույնն էլ եղբայրս: Լավ… եթե չանեմ… ապրեմ իրենց համա՞ր գոնե, երևի, հը՞: Մի պահ լացս դադարեց ու սկսեցի մտածել իրենց մասին: Մեջս մեծ ուժ գտա էդ վայրկյանին (չգիտեմ որտեղից)՝ թքել ինքնասպանության վրա ու շարունակել ապրել: Հանուն հարազատներիս: Հանուն իրենց Չդժբախտության: Դուրս եկա վաննայից ու հայելու մեջ ինձ նայեցի ու մտածեցի. «իսկ ի՞նչ ա եղել քեզ որ. ոչ ձախ ձեռքդ ա պակաս, ոչ էլ ձախ ձուդ: Ապրի՛, էլի: Հլը մի քիչ էլ ապրի, տես ինչ կլինի: 

Տարիների ընթացքում համակերպվեցի էն մտքի հետ, որ ես տարբեր եմ: Ուղղակի տարբեր: Չնայած նրան, որ միշտ երազում էի էն կախարդական հաբի մասին, որ կխմեի ու հաջորդ օրն առավոտյան տղայի փոխարեն աղջիկ կսիրեի: Էսօր ես էդ երազանքն այլևս չունեմ: Եթե նույնիսկ էդ հաբը գոյություն ունենար՝ ես դա չէի խմի: Քանզի ես այն եմ ինչ կամ և իմ զգացմունքներն իմ էության մի մասն են ու ես ընդունում եմ ինձ էնպես, ինչպես բնությունն է ուզում, որ լինեմ: Ինքնասպանության փորձից մի քանի ամիս հետո, դեռ հույսեր փայփայելով, որ կարող ա հաջողացնեմ փոխել ինքս ինձ՝ սկսեցի հոգեբանի այցելել: Ինչպիսի երջանկություն. հոգեբանը հաստատեց, որ անցումային տարիքի նեվրոզ ունեմ ու տղա սիրելս դրա հետ ա կապված: Երջանկությանս չափ չկար: Ըստ իրա՝ հոգեկան շեղումս ընդամենը մի քանի սեանսի շնորհիվ անհետանալու պոտենցիալ ուներ: Հիպնոսի սեանսերն արվում էին, գումարներս ծախսվում… բայց ոչ մի արդյունքի չէի հասնում: Կյանքից հիասթափված շարունակում էի զուտ գոյություն քարշ տալ: 4 ամիս հոգեբանի մոտ հաճախելուց հետո՝ վերջինս, տեսնելով, որ չկա արդյունք, եզրակացրեց որ ինձ դեղեր են հարկավոր՝ նեվրոզից դուրս գալու համար: 
- Բժիշկ, բայց ես տղա եմ սիրում ու ձեռնաշարժության ժամանակ տղա եմ պատկերացնում ու դա ինձ հաճելի ա. էդտեղ դեղն ի՞նչ պիտի անի: Ես տղաների եմ սիրահարվում, հասկացի: 
- Էդ ամենը քո մոտ նեվրոզից ա: Քեզ կուղարկեմ իմ լավ ծանոթ հոգեբույժներից մեկի մոտ, նշանակած դեղը կխմես մի քանի ամիս ու դուրս կգաս նեվրոզից ու կսկսես աղջիկ սիրել: 
- Հա՞ որ: 
- Հա, ասում եմ: Հավատա: Ոչ առաջինն ես, ոչ էլ վերջինը: 
Էս արտահայտությունը երևի բոլորին էր ասում՝ ներքուստ լավ էլ գիտակցելով, որ փողերս բավականաչափ կթելուց հետո՝ թքած թե ինչ կլինի հետս. մեկ ա՝ ոչ առաջինն էի, ոչ էլ վերջինը: Սկսեցի հոգեմետ դեղեր խմել ու ամեն առավոտ արթնանալով՝ աղջիկ պատկերացնել ու փորձել հասկանալ՝ սկսու՞մ եմ որևէ զգացողություններ ունենալ, թե չէ: Չէ, ոչ մի: Ոչինչ, Ադամ: Կստացվի, համբերություն ունեցի, մի օրում հո ամեն ինչ չի լինելու: Լավ, մի օրում չի լինելու, թող 1 տարում գոնե լինի. բայց լինի՛: Տեր Աստված, խնդրում եմ քեզ, մի բան արա՝ միջամտի: Ես գիտեմ, որ դու եթե ուզես՝ մի վայրկյանում ինձ կփոխես առանց որևէ ապուշ դեղերի: Բայց Աստվա՛ծ էլ ձայն չէր հանում: «Ինչի՞ ինձ լույս աշխարհ բերիր ու վառեցիր վրաս գեհենն այս աշխարհի»: Չէ, էլի...Ադամ, չես տեսնում՝ սաղ ուզում են քեզ քցած ըլնեն. հոգեբանն իր սեանսներով, հոգեբույժը՝ դեղերով… Աստված՝ աղոթքներով: Ոչ մեկ քո մասին չի մտածում: Դու ոչ մեկի տանձին չես քո «պրոբլեմով»: Իմ «խնդիրը» միայն ինձ էր հուզում: Քանզի՝ շրջապատումս միայն ես գիտեի դրա մասին: Լավ, ի՞նչ եմ անելու ես իմ կյանքում: Մյուս տարի դպրոցն ավարտում եմ: Բոլորը մտածում են ընկերուհիների, ամուսնության, ընտանիք կազմելու ու երեխաներ ունենալու մասին… իսկ ե՞ս: Ես էլ եմ երեխաներ ուզում: Բայց ի՞նչ հանգամանքներում. այ դա չգիտեմ: Միգուցե մի լեզբուհի գտնեմ, որն իմ պես կերազեր «նորմալ» լինել ու երեխաներ ունենալ հետագայում ու իր հետ է՛լ փոխադարձ համաձայնությանբ երեխաներ ունենամ… … (դա մինչ օրս էլ նախագիծս ա, երբ պատրաստ կլինեմ երեխաների) բայց մի րոպե, Ադամ, բա որ երեխեքդ էլ քեզ պես ծնվե՞ն: Ինչպիսի դժբախտություն: Էդ խեղճ երեխեքին հլը չծնված արդեն ուզում ես այլասերես… հմմ… կարող ա: Բայց մի րոպե. խի՞ է: Իմ ընտանիքում երբևիցե հոմոսեքսուալ չի եղել… հո ես դա չե՞մ ժառանգել, որ մի հատ էլ՝ փոխանցեմ: Ուֆ , լավ է… հավես չունեմ: Սիգարետ ու պլան ա պետք: Ծխել, խմել ու քնել: Քնեմ՝ չմտածեմ ոչ մի բանի մասին: Սիկտիր արա էս կյանքը: Սա կյանք չի: Նախորդ կյանքումս պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչ այլանդակություններ պիտի արած եղած լինեմ, որ էսօր հոգիս էսպես տանջվում ա ու քավում ա կատարած մեղքերը: 

Ինչևէ, Ժամանակի ընթացքում հաշտվեցի էն մտքի հետ, որ ոչ մի դեղ ու հիպնոս ինձ չի ստիպի աղջիկ սիրել: Համակերպվեցի ինքս ինձ հետ ու որոշակի ներդաշնակություն գտա մեջս, երբ Յութուբն առաջ եկավ: 2009-2010 թվերին, երբ յութուբը նոր-նոր էր սկսում ակտիվանալ, բազմաթիվ պահարանաելքային տեսանյութեր ինձ օգնեցին հասկանալու ու ընդունելու տարբերությունս: Ու էլ ինձ մեղավոր չհամարելու: Ես այսօր սիրում եմ կյանքն էնպես, ինչպես կա: Ես համաձայնվել եմ խաղալ էն խաղաքարտերով, որ կյանքն ա ինձ տվել: Որ Աստված ա ինձ տվել: 

Ես հարգում եմ իր որոշումը: Այս թեմայի իմաստն ու նպատակը կուզեի, որ ոչ միայն լիներ սեփական coming out-ը, այլ նեղ մտածողության տեր մարդկանց որոշ արժեքների վերանայումը: Ես ուզում եմ դրական ազդեցություն գործել էս թեմայով: Ուզում եմ, որ հնչեն անկեղծ խոսքեր՝ այս երևույթը կրողների կողմից, որպեսզի նրանք, ովքեր իրենց դժբախտ են համարում, հասկանան, որ բնավ դրա կարիքը չունեն: Որպեսզի այն ծնողներն, ում երեխաներն այս երևույթի կրողներն են, հասկանան, որ երևույթն ինքնին բնական է, այլ ոչ՝ այլասերություն: Եվ որ ամենակարևորն է՝ ուզում եմ հասկանան, որ երևույթն այս զատ է այն կրողի ցանկություններից: Այն ընտրություն չէ, ոչ էլ՝ էքսպերիմենտալ շրջան: Այն հիվանդություն չէ, ոչ էլ հոգեկան շեղում: Այն ուղղակի բնության կողմից տրված երևույթ է, որը մարդ արարածն անզոր է հասկանալ, ինչպես անզոր ենք՝ հասկանալու աշխարհի ստեղծման ու մարդկային  կենսաբանության ակունքները: Կուզեմ, որ այն ծնողներն, ովքեր դեռահաս տարիքի երեխաներ ունեն (և նրանք, որոնք կունենան)՝ իրենց պահվածքով և խոսքերով հասկացնեն իրենց երեխաներին, որ եթե երբևիցե իրենք նման բան զգան՝ իրենց մեղավոր չզգան և խոսեն էդ մասին իրենց ծնողների հետ: Ես էս խոսքերը գրում եմ՝ հստակ գիտակցելով, որ գրածս իր պտուղներն ու արդյունքը կարող ա պատահի և տա 20 տարի հետո, կամ 10, կամ 5, կամ ընդհանրապես՝ 40: Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ տալու ա: Երբ ուզում ա լինի: 

Ես ուզում եմ, որ դեռահաս հայ երեխաները չանցնեն էն տրավմաների միջով, ինչով անցել եմ ես ու ինձ նման մի շարք մարդիկ: Ծնողներ, բացի ձեր երեխաներին սննդով ու հագուստով ապահովելուց՝ փորձեք լինել իրենց կողքին ավելի շատ, երբ վերջիններս անցումային շրջանում են: Փորձեք իրենց ներկայությամբ կոտրել կարծրատիպերը և բոլոր տեսակի անմիտ տաբուները: Փորձեք իրենց համար ձեր կողքին հարմարավետության զոնա ստեղծել, որ իրենց միայնակ չզգան ու չունենան բարդույթներ՝ զրուցելու այս կամ այն թեմայի շուրջ: Ընկերներ եղեք ձեր երեխաների հետ, ծնողներ: Դրանով կկանխեք մի շարք բարդույթներ և դրանցից բխող դժբախտություններ: Մի՛ լսեք այն հիմար «բժիշկներին» և փորձագետներին, ովքեր պնդում են, որ հոմոսեքսուալությունը երեխայի դաստիարակությունից է գալիս: Մի՛ լսեք նման հիմարությունների: Ես ծնվել և մեծացել եմ մի ընտանիքում, որտեղ ստացել եմ տրադիցիոն դաստիարակություն: Չե՛մ խաղացել տիկնիկներով և անընդհատ շրջապատված չե՛մ եղել աղջիկ ընկերներով: Ես նորմալ ու շատ լավ տրադիցիոն մանկություն եմ ունեցել՝ տղա ընկերներով և տղամարդկային արժեքներով: Սակայն ես հոմոսեքսուալ եմ: Իմ ընտանիքում  չե՛ն եղել հոմոսեքսուալներ: Եվ որ ամենակարևորն է. մի՛ խառնեք մարդու սեռական օրիենտացիան՝ իր արտաքին տեսքի, պահվածքի և ժեստերի հետ: Վերջիններս տարբեր բաներ են: Ես ունեմ ծանոթներ, ովքեր շատ կանացի են թե՛ իրենց խոսելաոճում և թե՛ շարժուձևում: Բայցևայնպես հետերոսեքսուալ են, երբեմն նույնիսկ՝ կնամոլ: Մի՛ կապեք մարդու խոսելաոճն ու շարժուձևն իր սեքսուալ նախընտրության հետ: Ձերբազատվեք կարծրատիպերից՝ այդպիսով իսկ օգնելով նոր ու անբարդույթ սերնդի զարգացմանը: Կյանքը հիասքանչ է: Ապրել է պետք: Ես այսօր փորձում եմ որքան հնարավոր է ներդաշնակ ապրել և ինչու չէ՝ զգալ՝ ինչ բան է երջանկություն ասվածը, թեև վերջինս միշտ խորթ է եղել ինձ: Բայց համեմատելով իմ այսօրվա հոգեվիճակն առաջվանի հետ՝ կարող եմ ասել՝ այո՛, հնարավո՛ր է գտնել ներդաշնակություն, եթե ինքդ քո մեջ ընդունում ես քեզ ինչպիսին կաս: 

Ես այսօր էլ բախված եմ մի շարք խնդիրների. ընտանիքիս անդամները ժխտման մեջ են և իմ կողմից արված ամեն մի փորձ՝ նրանց հասկացնելու և վերջնականապես համոզելու, որ ընդունեն ինձ՝ պսակվում է ձախողմամբ: Իրենք կարծում են, թե ես կատակ եմ անում և երբեմնի ջրիկությունիցս ելնելով՝ ձեռք եմ առնում իրենց: Սակայն հոգու խորքում գիտակցում են, որ չե՛ն ուզում հավատալ և խոսել էդ ահարկու թեմայի շուրջ: 
- Մեզ մի պատմի քո անձնականը, մեզ չի հետաքրքրում, փոխի թեման: 
- Բայց մի րոպե… ախր …  
- Խնդրում ենք քեզ, աղաչում ենք՝ փոխի թեման: Ինչ ուզում ես արա, բայց մի խոսա մեզ հետ տենց բաների մասին: Եթե մի փոքր մեզ սիրում ու խղճում ես: 
Ի՞նչ… ֆֆֆ... այսի՛նքն ! եթե մի քիչ ե՛ս եմ ձեզ խղճու՞մ. տնաշեններ, փոխանակ դու՛ք ինձ խղճաք, ե՛ս ձեզ պիտի խղճա՞մ: Ստեղ են ասել …… Ինչևէ. ահա և իմ ընտանիքի վերաբերմունքն այս երևույթի նկատմամբ: Իմ նկատմամբ: Ոչինչ, ես դրա՛ն էլ եմ համակերպվել: Չարյաց փոքրագույնն է. վերջիվերջո՝ կարող էր և ավելի վատ լինել: Աստված մի արասցե՝ որևէ մեկի երեխան բախվի այս դրության հետ, բայց իմացեք, որ եթե՛ նույնիսկ բախվի՝ ամեն ինչ ձեր ձեռքերում է, ծնողներ: Դու՛ք պետք է ճիշտ ժամանակին հասկացնեք ձեր երեխային, որ այդ դրությունն ամոթալի չէ և դրանում գտնվողը նույնքա՛ն արժանի է երջանիկ ու խաղաղ ապրելու, ինչպես երկրագնդի ցանկացած բնակիչ: Ես ներքին որևէ հրատապ անհրաժեշտություն չունեի՝ այս թեման բացելու, քանի որ իմ կյանքը միայն ի՛նձ վերաբերում: Բացելու որոշումը կայացրեցի շատ-շատերին ոգեշնչելու նպատակով և կարծում եմ՝ այն կտա իր արդյունքները մի օր: Կտևի դա ամիսներ, թե տարիներ՝ կարևոր չէ: Խոսքե՛ր պետք է հնչեն !

----------

boooooooom (08.03.2019), CactuSoul (16.03.2019), Cassiopeia (08.03.2019), Chuk (09.03.2019), Enna Adoly (10.03.2019), Freeman (09.03.2019), ivy (07.03.2019), John (08.03.2019), Life (07.03.2019), Progart (08.03.2019), Ruby Rue (08.03.2019), Sagittarius (09.03.2019), Sambitbaba (07.03.2019), Skeptic (09.03.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (07.03.2019), Աթեիստ (08.03.2019), Արամ (09.03.2019), Բարեկամ (08.03.2019), Ծլնգ (08.03.2019), Հայկօ (09.03.2019), Ձայնալար (17.03.2019), Յոհաննես (09.03.2019), Նաիրուհի (09.03.2019), Նիկեա (11.03.2019), Շինարար (08.03.2019), Ուլուանա (07.03.2019), Տրիբուն (08.03.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ադամ ջան  :Ok:  :Love: 

Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, թե էս թեմայում ինչ պտի քննարկվի, բայց վերջերս դիտեցի Հովհաննես Իշխանյանի *«Լսիր ինձ» ֆիլմը։* Ֆիլմում իրանց մասին պատմում էին ոչ միայն Հայաստանաբնակներ։ Ու իմ համար խիստ զարմանալի էր, որ ոչ միաայն Հայաստանի պես հոմոֆոբ միջավայրում են մարդիկ դժվարանում ընդունել իրանք իրանց, բացվել հարազատների առաջ։

----------

Adam (08.03.2019), Cassiopeia (08.03.2019), ivy (08.03.2019), Progart (08.03.2019), Sambitbaba (08.03.2019), Skeptic (09.03.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (08.03.2019), Շինարար (08.03.2019), Ուլուանա (08.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

Արտ ջան, մերսի գրառմանդ համար: Մի բան կասեմ. Ֆրանսիայում ու ԱՄն-ում ապրած լինելով ու ճանապարհորդած լինելով տարբեր երկրներով՝ եկա էն եզրակացության, որ հոմոֆոբիան զուտ միայն արևելյան երևույթ չի: Այն կա ամեն տեղ: Ու գերակշռում ա: Էդ թվում և Ֆրանսիայում: Իմ շրջապատում շա՜տ քչերը գիտեն իմ մասին: Հա՛, ընդունում եմ, որ ագրեսիա չկա: Դա լավ ա: Ոչ ագրեսիա, ոչ անարգանք: Էդ մեկը հաղթահարել են: Բայց կա դիստանցիա: Կա սառնություն ու կա հեռվանալ: Ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե իմ աշխատանքային կամ որևէ ընկերական շրջապատում ասեմ իմ մասին՝ մարդիկ ինձ բարի ժպիտով կսրտակցեն ու ձև կտան, որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա: Բայց շատ կարճ ժամանակ անց կսկսեն հեռվանալ ու էլ չշփվել: Դրա համար՝ շրջապատումս դրա մասին գիտեն միայն ամենամոտիկներս, որոնք մեկ-երկու հոգի են:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.03.2019), ivy (08.03.2019), Progart (09.03.2019), Sambitbaba (08.03.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (08.03.2019), Աթեիստ (08.03.2019), Հայկօ (09.03.2019), Շինարար (08.03.2019), Տրիբուն (08.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արտ ջան, մերսի գրառմանդ համար: Մի բան կասեմ. Ֆրանսիայում ու ԱՄն-ում ապրած լինելով ու ճանապարհորդած լինելով տարբեր երկրներով՝ եկա էն եզրակացության, որ հոմոֆոբիան զուտ միայն արևելյան երևույթ չի: Այն կա ամեն տեղ: Ու գերակշռում ա: Էդ թվում և Ֆրանսիայում: Իմ շրջապատում շա՜տ քչերը գիտեն իմ մասին: Հա՛, ընդունում եմ, որ ագրեսիա չկա: Դա լավ ա: Ոչ ագրեսիա, ոչ անարգանք: Էդ մեկը հաղթահարել են: Բայց կա դիստանցիա: Կա սառնություն ու կա հեռվանալ: Ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե իմ աշխատանքային կամ որևէ ընկերական շրջապատում ասեմ իմ մասին՝ մարդիկ ինձ բարի ժպիտով կսրտակցեն ու ձև կտան, որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա: Բայց շատ կարճ ժամանակ անց կսկսեն հեռվանալ ու էլ չշփվել: Դրա համար՝ շրջապատումս դրա մասին գիտեն միայն ամենամոտիկներս, որոնք մեկ-երկու հոգի են:


Հոմոֆոբիան իրականում հենց արևմտյան երևույթ ա։ Հիմա էլ զարգացած արևմուտքն իրա կերած քաքերն ա մաքրում։ Անգամ զարգացած Դանիայում, որտեղ նույնասեռական ամուսնություններն առաջինն են օրինականացվել, էլի լիքն ա հոմոֆոբիան։ Իմ շրջապատում կան լիքը ԼԳԲՏ անձիք, բայց իրանք ոնց որ ակադեմիայում փակված լինեն, որտեղ իրոք մարդկանց համար մեկ են քո սեռական նախընտրությունները։

Թեմայի շրջանակներում կուզեի ասել իրոք հիանում եմ Ադամի համարձակությամբ։ Հույս ունեմ՝ էս գրառումը կօգնի երդվյալ հոմոֆոբներին մի քիչ այլ կերպ նայել հարցերին։

----------

Adam (08.03.2019), Cassiopeia (08.03.2019), Enna Adoly (10.03.2019), Progart (09.03.2019), Sambitbaba (08.03.2019), Աթեիստ (08.03.2019), Հայկօ (09.03.2019), Տրիբուն (08.03.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Թեմայի շրջանակներում կուզեի ասել իրոք հիանում եմ Ադամի համարձակությամբ։


Ես էլ եմ հենց սրա համար գրում: Ու նաև ուրախ եմ, որ գրեցիր, Ադամ ջան: Ու նաև ավելի շատ քեզ հարգեցի: Ու նաև ուրախությամբ ընկերություն կանեի հետդ, ու կհանդիպեինք պարբերաբար, կզրուցեինք, եթե դա հնարավոր լիներ: Ու դիստանցիան էլ կլիներ ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս, քան յուրաքանչյուր այլ անձի հետ:
Ուրիշ չգիտեմ, ինչ ասել:
Ես հոմոֆոբ չեմ հաստատ, ու լրիվ տոլերանտ եմ լգբտ անձանց հանդեպ: Ինչպես նաև իմ նորատեսական կողմից հասկանում եմ նրանց շատանալու լուրջ պատճառները և լրիվ ընդունում եմ այդ: Այնպես որ, առաջին հայացքից ամեն ինչ ասես թե լավ է:
Բայց մի բանի պատասխանը ես չունեմ և այդպես էլ չկարողացա գտնել. ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված լգբտ անձանց հիմնական մասի ինքնացուցադրվելու մոլուցքը: Չէ՞ որ հիմնականում հենց դա էլ նրանց գլխին ինչ-որ խնդիրներ է սաքրում: Շատ չմանրամասնելու համար ասեմ ինձ հետաքրքիր երկու ամենախոշոր հարցականների մասին:

1. Գործի բերումով այնպես է ստացվել, որ ամեն տարի անկարող եմ խուսափել Լոս Անջելեսում նշվող գեյ-պառադից: Իսկ հենց տեսնում եմ այդ պառադը, անմիջապես դառնում եմ հոմոֆոբ: Ոչ թե այն պատճառոով, որ այդ մասկարադը ինձ տհաճ է: Չէ, որպես կյանքի համարյա կեսը թատրոնում անց կացրած մարդ ասեմ, որ անգամ հաճույքով գնահատում եմ թե ճաշակով կարված հագուստները և թե ճաշակով ցուցադրված մերկությունն այդ երկար շքերթի մեջ: Բայց այդ օրը ես հստակորեն տեսնում եմ մի շատ կարևոր բան, որն ուրիշ օրերին այնքան էլ նկատելի չէ: Ու քանի որ տեսնում եմ դա արդեն քսան տարուց ավելի, կարծում եմ, որ հստակորեն կարող եմ ասել, որ լգբտ անձիք իրենց մեծամասնությամբ շատ ավելի հոմոֆոբ են սթրեյթների (հայերենը չգիտեմ, էստեղ այդպես են անվանում ոչ լգբտ-ներին)հանդեպ, քան հակառակը:
Ո՞րն է այդ տոնակատարության անհրաժեշտությունը: Ինչու՞ են լգբտ անձիք դրանով իրենց տարբերում սթրեյթ մարդկանցից: Ինչ-որ առավելությու՞ն է լգբտ լինելը, որ անպայման պետք է նշել դա: Արդյո՞ք սթրեյթները տոնում են այն հանգամանքը, որ իրենք սթրեյթ են:

2. Ամուսնությունները: Այսօր միլիոնավոր սթրեյթ անձիք բավարարվում են քաղաքացիական ամուսնությամբ: Ինչու՞ լգբտ անձանց համար դա բավարար չէ: Չէ, ես դեմ չեմ այդ ամուսնություններին, դա յուրաքանչյուր մարդու գործ է: Նույնիսկ հարյուր տոկոսով կողմ եմ, որ լգբտ անձը հավատացյալ էլ լինի: Օք, բայց ի՞նչ մի պարտադիր բան է եկեղեցով, կրոնով  ամուսնանալը: Շատ կրոններ նույնիսկ արգելում են այլ կրոն ունեցողի հետ ամուսնությունը, կամ պատկերացնու՞մ եք, որ մահմեդականը գա և ցանկանա ամուսնանալ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում, կամ քրիստոնյան գնա ու ամուսնանա մզկիթում: Հիմա որ տերտերը մահմեդական զույգին չամուսնացնի, դա ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում լգբտ զույգին չամուսնացնելուց: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ դա ինչ-որ աքսիմորոն է ստացվում: Ինձ համար դա նույն բանն է, որ աթեիստը գնա ու եկեղեցում ամուսնանա, ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Եվ, վերջիվերջո, մի՞թե մինչև օրս չեք պարզել, որ Աստված և կրոնը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են:

Միակ հույսս Բյուրն է մնացել: Բյուր ջան, մի բան արա, մտցրու գլուխս, ցավդ տանեմ... :Dntknw:

----------

CactuSoul (16.03.2019), Chilly (12.03.2019), romanista (10.03.2019), Smokie (25.03.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Ապրես, որ գրել ես:

----------

Adam (09.03.2019), Progart (09.03.2019), Աթեիստ (09.03.2019), Հայկօ (09.03.2019), Տրիբուն (09.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

Սամ ջան, նախ՝ շնորհակալ եմ ինձ ուղղված դրական վերաբերմունքիդ համար: Գնահատում եմ ու մեծ հաճույքով, եթե մի օր հատվեն մեր ճանապարհները որևիցե առիթով՝ որևէ տեղ, ես էլ քեզ հետ կշփվեմ ու կընկերանամ հետդ: Հիմա նշածդ հարցերի առումով. Սկսեմ նրանից, որ ես ընդամենը կազմում եմ մի փոքր ենթամասնիկ՝ այն ահռելի համայնքի մեջ, որը կոչվում ա էս օրերին արդեն ԼԳԲՏ+ (լեզբի, գեյ, բիսեքսուալ, տրանսսեքսուալ, տրանսգենդեր և այլ երևույթներ, ինչպիսիք են նաև Ասեքսուալությունը, queer-ները և այլ տիպի տրադիցիոն հասարակության կողմից ճանաչում չունեցող, բայց գոյություն ունեցող ֆենոմեններ, որոնք փոքրամասնություն են կազմում  և հոմոֆոբիայի պոտենցիալ թիրախ են: Ես, մտնելով ընդամենը հասարակ «գեյ» կատեգորիայի մեջ, չեմ ուսումնասիրել համայնքի մյուս ճյուղերը մանրակրկիտ ձևով, որ հասկանամ, թե ով ինչի միջով ա անցնում և այլն: Այսինքն՝ գիտեմ մակերեսային ձևով ու կարող եմ կարճ բացատրությունները տալ, բայց չեմ խորացել, որովհետև ինձ մենակ հետաքրքրել ա իմ ճյուղը: Ինչ վերաբերում ա գեյ պառադներին. ասեմ, որ ես ունեմ իմ սեփական դիրքորոշումը դրանց վերաբերյալ և քանի որ էս թեման մենակ ինձ համար չեմ բացել, այլ նաև հետագայում պահարանից դուրս գալ ուզել փորձողների և իրենց հարթակ տրամադրելու համար՝ (համայնքի ո՛ր ճյուղին էլ, որ պատկանեն) չեմ ծավալվի դիրքորոշմանս վրա, որպեսզի տպավորություն չստեղծվի, որ խոսում եմ մարդկանց անունից և այլն: Ես երբեք չեմ եղել որևէ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի անդամ որևիցե երկրում ու ոչ մի միջոցառումներ չեմ ձեռնարկել իրենց շահերի համար: Առաջին միջոցառումս, թերևս, էս թեման է: Ես ապրել եմ իմ կյանքն էնպես, ինչպես հարմար եմ գտել ու երբեք ոչ հպարտացել եմ իմ գեյությամբ, ոչ էլ մատի փաթաթան եմ սարքել որևէ մեկի համար: Կբավարարվեմ այսքանով: Շնորհակալ եմ:  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.03.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սամ, թեև ԼԳԲՏ չեմ, բայց իմ համար ակնհայտ ա իրանց ցույց տալու պատճառը։

Մի դեպք պատմեմ։ Ռուսաստանում մի լեզբի զույգ ա լինում։ Ապրում են անշառ, քաղաքացիական ամուսնությամբ, ոչ մի պառադի չեն մասնակցում, որտև իրանք էլ համարում են, որ դա մենակ իրանց գործն ա, ու հեչ պետք չի, որ սաղին ցույց տան։

Մի օր մի աղջիկը վթարի ա ենթարկվում ու կոմայի մեջ ա ընկնում։ Կյանքի վերադառնալու շատ քիչ հավանականությամբ։
Նորմալ գրանցված ընտանիքի դեպքում իրանց ունեցվածն ավտոմատ կանցներ ընկերուհուն։ Բայց Ռուսաստանում իրանց ամուսնությունը բացառվում ա, օրենքով արգելված ա։
Նաև էդ աղջկան հիվանդանոցում այցելելու իրավունք ունեն միայն ընտանիքի անդամները։ Ակնհայտ ա, որ իրա կյանքի ընկերը փաստորեն ընտանիքի անդամ չի, ու նույնիսկ այցելել չի կարա։

Դրանից հետո նոր էս աղջիկը գիտակցել ա, որ քանի դեռ իրա մասին նորմալ չի հայտարարել, ինքը էդ հասարակության մաս չի։ Պարզապես կողքերով քայլում ա։ Երեխա որդեգրելու հնարավորության մասին դե պարզ ա, որ չեն էլ երազել։

Քանի դեռ իրանք զրկված են լիքը տարրական իրավունքներից, որոնք ունեն հետերոները, իրանք ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ են իրանց մասին բարձրաձայնել։ Էս պահին համարում են, որ դա կարևոր չի, բայց վաղը իրանց դուռն ա թակելու էդ կարիքը։

Բոլոր մարդիկ պտի նույն իրավունքներն ունենան։ Սա ախր ակնհայտ ճշմարտություն ա։

Մոռացա ավելացնեմ։
Թքած ունեմ ցանկացած կրոնի ու իրանց «ամուսնացնելու» վրա։ Խնդիրն իրավական հարթությունում ա։

----------

Adam (09.03.2019), Freeman (09.03.2019), Progart (09.03.2019), Sambitbaba (09.03.2019), Skeptic (09.03.2019), Նաիրուհի (09.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

Կրոնների պահով էլ, ոնց Արտակը նշեց՝ նենց էլ ե՛ս կասեմ, որ թքած ունեմ: Օրինական ամուսնություններին դեմ չեմ, բայց ինքս չեմ նախընտրի իմ դեպքում: Կնախընտրեմ ավելի շուտ քաղաքացիականը՝ անձնական պատճառներով:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.03.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մոռացա ավելացնեմ։
> Թքած ունեմ ցանկացած կրոնի ու իրանց «ամուսնացնելու» վրա։ Խնդիրն իրավական հարթությունում ա։


Հա, գիտես, որ ես էլ, Արտ ջան: Դրա համար էլ գրեցի, որ չեմ հասկանում:
Ու ամուսնություններին էլ դեմ չեմ: Հա, պետք է կապն օրենքով լինի ոչ միայն զգացմունքների համար:
Բայց եթե ավելի քիչ լինեին դրանց խոչընդոտոտող համգամանքները, ինչի մասին էլ ինձ թվում է, թե վերևում ուզում էի ասել, հնարավոր չէ՞ արդյոք, որ նրանք ավելի շուտ հասնեին առավել կարևորին:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

Չնայած՝ նո՛ր կարդացի, որ ասեքսուալությունը ոնց որ չի մտնում LGBTQ+ ի մեջ: Մի խոսքով՝ համոզված չեմ ու շատ տեղեկություններ չունեմ: Ուղղակի կասեմ մի բան. ո՛ր կատեգորիայի մեջ էլ մտնեն՝ հավասար են բոլորիս և երկրագնդի ողջ բնակչության հետ:  :Smile:  Ու պետք ա ունենան հավասար իրավունքներ: Թե ես կնախընտրեմ կամ չեմ նախընտրի գեյ պառադը՝ դա արդեն իմ անձնական նախընտրությունն ա, որը ևս պիտի հարգվի:  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.03.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կրոնների պահով էլ, ոնց Արտակը նշեց՝ նենց էլ ե՛ս կասեմ, որ թքած ունեմ: Օրինական ամուսնություններին դեմ չեմ, բայց ինքս չեմ նախընտրի իմ դեպքում: Կնախընտրեմ ավելի շուտ քաղաքացիականը՝ անձնական պատճառներով:


Հենց էդ ա, որ դա պտի լինի քո որոշումը (ոնց որ ցանկացած հետերո զույգի դեպքում ա), ոչ թե ստիպված լինես գնալ էդ քայլին (գեյ, լեզբի), ու զրկված լինես նորմալ ամուսնանալու իրավունքից։

----------

Adam (09.03.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հա, գիտես, որ ես էլ, Արտ ջան: Դրա համար էլ գրեցի, որ չեմ հասկանում:
> Ու ամուսնություններին էլ դեմ չեմ: Հա, պետք է կապն օրենքով լինի ոչ միայն զգացմունքների համար:
> Բայց եթե ավելի քիչ լինեին դրանց խոչընդոտոտող համգամանքները, ինչի մասին էլ ինձ թվում է, թե վերևում ուզում էի ասել, հնարավոր չէ՞ արդյոք, որ նրանք ավելի շուտ հասնեին առավել կարևորին:


Պառադների իմաստը հենց էդ խոչընդոտների մասին բարձրաձայնումն ա։
Ոնց որ ասում են, մինչև երեխեն չլացի, մերը ծիծ չի տա։

Էն, որ էսօր կանայք de jure համարյա տղամարդկանց չափ իրավունքներ ունեն (փաստացի օրինակ Ռուսաստանում կան մասնագիտություններ, որոնք կանանց համար օրենքով փակ են), էլի տենց պառադների արդյունք ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Մի երկու բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ Սամի հարցերի շուրջ։ Ի դեպ, էս քննարկումները չարժի՞ մեկ այլ թեմա տեղափոխել, երևի Ադամին հարցնենք․ կարծես իր նպատակն այս թեմայի առումով մի քիչ ուրիշ էր քան քննարկումները․․․

Պառադներին մարդիկ, կարծում եմ, տարբեր նպատակներով են գնում, բայց ամեն դեպքում տեսանելիության ապահովումը մեծ դեր է կատարում պառադների կազմակերպման մեջ։ Հետերոները, սիսգենդերները և մնացած մեծամասնությունները իրենց ինքնությունը կարողանում են ապրել բնականոն, իսկ ԼԳԲՏՔ համայնքի ներկայացուցիչները շատ դեպքերում ստիպված են իրենց ինքնության մի ահռելի մասը թաքուն պահել, քանի որ բացահայտման դեպքում հանդիպում են կանխակալության, պառակտման ու հաճախ նաև հուզական ու ֆիզիկական բռնությունների։ Ասենք սիսգենդերը կարա հանգիստ իր գենդերի (որը նաև համընկնում է կենսաբանական սեռի հետ) հատկանիշներին համապատասխան հագնվել, իսկ ոչ սիսգենդերի իր արտաքին սեռական հատկանիշներին անհամապատասխան հագուստի մասին ինչ ասես չեն ասի։ Հետերոսեքսուալը հանգիստ կարող է իր զուգակցին համբուրել հանրային տեղերում, իսկ ոչ հետերոները շատ դեպքերում պառակտման կարժանանա։ Այնպես որ հետերոներն ու սիսգենդերները և այլ տիպիկ մեծամասնության ներկայացուցիչները լավ էր ցուցադրում են իրենց սեռականությունը, գենդերը և այլն, թեկուզ ոչ պառադի տեսքով, ու պառադի կարիք էլ չկա, քանի որ սահմանափակումներ էլ շատ չկան։ Իսկ ԼԳԲՏՔ ներկայացուցիչները տարվա մեծ մասը թաքցնում են իրենց ինքնությունը, բայց այդ մի օրով տալիս են իրենց ինքնության այդ մասին այն ազատությունները, որ տիպիկ մեծամասնության դեպքում չնկատելու աստիճանի բնական է։

Նաև ցանկացած պառադ ուժի ցուցադրություն էլ է․ որ ԼԳԲՏՔ-ն մի ճնշված ու լռեցված կիսամարդ չի, այլ մի ամբողջ համայնք ու իրենց սատարողների մեծ բանակ։ Այդպիսի պառադները նաև ձայն են տալիս իրենց ինքնությունը դեռ ամբողջությամբ չգտածներին․ պատկերացրու մի ԼԳԲՏՔ պատանի, ով հասկանում ա, որ ինքն իր ընկերների նման չի ու սկսում ա կասկածել, որ ինչ-որ բան հետը նորմալ չի։ Որ փորձում էլ է դրա մասին բարձրաձայնել, ուղարկվում ա «բուժման»։ Պառադները այսպիսի ինքնության որոնումների մեջ մարդկանց տալիս է մենակ չլինելու զգացողություն, որ ինքն էլ է մի նորմալի մասին, այնքան նորմալի, որ դա ցուցադրվում է փողոցներում․․․

Կրոնի մասին էլ․․․ մարդիկ կան, որ կրոնական համայնքում են մեծացել, իրենց այդ համայնքի անդամ են զգում, դա էլ է իրենց ինքնության մաս, ինչպես նաև ԼԳԲՏՔ-ն։ Ու իրենք չունեն այդ ինքնությունները համատեղելու հնարավորությունը։ Եթե հասարակությունը կրոնական հավատքի ազատությունը հարգում է, ապա պիտի պարտադրի, որ այդ կրոնի հետևը կանգնած ինստիտուտները խտրականություն չանեն, թե ում ընդունեն իրենց համայնք և ում չէ։ Մահմեդականն էլ, թե որոշել է փոխել հավատքը ու դառնալ քրիստոնյա, պիտի ընդունվի եկեղեցու կողմից, այլապես հավատքի ազատությունը կլինի միֆ։ Ուրիշ հարց է, որ շատերը լքում են խտրականություն քարոզող կրոնական համայնքը, բայց որոշներն էլ փորձում են պայքարել ու մարդու ֆունդամենտալ ազատությունները բերել այդ համայնքի մեջ էլ։

----------

Adam (09.03.2019), ivy (09.03.2019), Sambitbaba (09.03.2019), Աթեիստ (09.03.2019), Նաիրուհի (09.03.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հենց էդ ա, որ դա պտի լինի քո որոշումը (ոնց որ ցանկացած հետերո զույգի դեպքում ա), ոչ թե ստիպված լինես գնալ էդ քայլին (գեյ, լեզբի), ու զրկված լինես նորմալ ամուսնանալու իրավունքից։


Դե, հո մենակ որոշումով չի ախր, Արտ ջան: Եկեղեցին հո հասարակական զագս չի: Էդ անտեր կրոնի մեջ ախր էնքան շատ ավելի հեշտ փոխվող բաներ կան, ինչը փոխելը լավ կլիներ համ հավատացյալների համար, համ էլ տերտերների: Բայց երկու հազար տարվա մեջ հնարավոր եղե՞լ է ինչ-որ բան փոխել: Գեյ հավատացյալը պետք է հասկանա, որ ինքը դեմ է կրոնի սկզբունքին ու բավարարվի միայն Աստծով, առանց եկեղեցու, ու համոզված եմ, որ Աստված իրենից չի նեղանա: Եթե ես որոշել եմ հողագործ դառնալ, ուրեմն պետք է հասկանամ, որ սկզբունքորեն դեմ եմ գնում ասֆալտի բիզնեսին, և իմ սիրելի կատոկով պետք է ընդամենը հեռվից հիանամ: Ու դրանում ոչ դատապարտելի ինչ-որ բան կա, ոչ հիվանդագին, ոչ էլ տարօրինակ: Ինձ թվում է, որ կրոնը մահվան է դատապարտվաած հենց իր այդ դոգմաները կոտրել չկարողանալու պատճառով: Եվ այս ամենի պատճառով գեյերի պայքարը եկեղեցու դեմ ամուսնություններն օրինականացնելու համար ինձ ի սկզբանե ինչ-որ անլուրջ է թվում: Ընդ որում, հավանաբաար դա նաև բացասական է ազդում առավել լուրջ հարցի վրա, որն է՝ պայքարը պետական հաստատությունների դեմ իրենց ամուսնական կարգավիճակն օրինականացնելու համար:

----------

Lion (09.03.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> այլ նաև հետագայում պահարանից դուրս գալ ուզել փորձողների և իրենց հարթակ տրամադրելու համար


Բլին, ես էլ գցում-բռնում էի, թե «պահարանաելք»-ը որնա..

Հետո ասի՝ կա-չկա  «պահուստային ելք»=«черный вход»-նա ՃՃ

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե, հո մենակ որոշումով չի ախր, Արտ ջան: Եկեղեցին հո հասարակական զագս չի: Էդ անտեր կրոնի մեջ ախր էնքան շատ ավելի հեշտ փոխվող բաներ կան, ինչը փոխելը լավ կլիներ համ հավատացյալների համար, համ էլ տերտերների: Բայց երկու հազար տարվա մեջ հնարավոր եղե՞լ է ինչ-որ բան փոխել: Գեյ հավատացյալը պետք է հասկանա, որ ինքը դեմ է կրոնի սկզբունքին ու բավարարվի միայն Աստծով, առանց եկեղեցու, ու համոզված եմ, որ Աստված իրենից չի նեղանա: Եթե ես որոշել եմ հողագործ դառնալ, ուրեմն պետք է հասկանամ, որ սկզբունքորեն դեմ եմ գնում ասֆալտի բիզնեսին, և իմ սիրելի կատոկով պետք է ընդամենը հեռվից հիանամ: Ու դրանում ոչ դատապարտելի ինչ-որ բան կա, ոչ հիվանդագին, ոչ էլ տարօրինակ: Ինձ թվում է, որ կրոնը մահվան է դատապարտվաած հենց իր այդ դոգմաները կոտրել չկարողանալու պատճառով: Եվ այս ամենի պատճառով գեյերի պայքարը եկեղեցու դեմ ամուսնություններն օրինականացնելու համար ինձ ի սկզբանե ինչ-որ անլուրջ է թվում: Ընդ որում, հավանաբաար դա նաև բացասական է ազդում առավել լուրջ հարցի վրա, որն է՝ պայքարը պետական հաստատությունների դեմ իրենց ամուսնական կարգավիճակն օրինականացնելու համար:


Սամ, գրածս քաղաքացիական ամուսնություններին էր վերաբերում։
Եկեղեցին ինձ հետաքրքիր չի ։)

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, գրածս քաղաքացիական ամուսնություններին էր վերաբերում։
> Եկեղեցին ինձ հետաքրքիր չի ։)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


Հա, Արտ ջան, բայց մենք խոսում ենք ոչ թե իմ ու քո, այլ նրանց մասին: Ու որքան հասկանում եմ, նրանք դա լուրջ հարց են սարքել, ինչը հենց խանգարում է, որ օրենքներն ավելի լրջորեն վերաբերվեն իրենց քաղաքացիական ամուսնություններին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հա, Արտ ջան, բայց մենք խոսում ենք ոչ թե իմ ու քո, այլ նրանց մասին: Ու որքան հասկանում եմ, նրանք դա լուրջ հարց են սարքել, ինչը հենց խանգարում է, որ օրենքներն ավելի լրջորեն վերաբերվեն իրենց քաղաքացիական ամուսնություններին:


Եսիմ, ես որ չեմ տեսել, որ դա լուրջ թեմա սարքած լինեն։

----------

romanista (10.03.2019)

----------


## romanista

Էն, ինչ ես կուզենայի շեշտել, իմ փոխարեն արդեն հասցրել են արտահայտվել այստեղ: Խոստովանեմ, ես հոմոֆոբ եմ՝ աթեիստ լինելով հանդերձ, ու մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ չունի, ի զարմանս իբր թե երկու երևույթներից էլ գլուխ հանող մարդկանցից: Բայց ես ադեկվատ եմ իմ մտքերում, ու կարամ հանգիստ բացատրեմ, թե ինչի եմ հոմոֆոբ: Հոմոֆոբիան վախի արտահայտումն ա սեռական փոքրամասնությունների հանդեպ, չէ՞: Ըհը, ուրեմն, ես հենց դասական հոմոֆոբ եմ, որ կա: Ինձ տենց դարձնում ա իրոք վախը էդ մարդկանցից: Էդ իրենց ու իրենց կողմնորոշումը պարտադիր ցուցադրելու, ի ցույց դնելու, հրամցնելու, հարգել տալու մոլուցքը, էդ լռելյայն ագրեսիան քո նկատմամբ, քանի որ դու հետերո ես ու պետք ա լռելյայն էլ զզվես իրանցից: Իրանց, կներես, ղզիկական պահելաձևը, որ եթե գեյ են, ներսից կին են ուրեմն պարտադիր: Այ էդ ա ինձ դարձնում հոմոֆոբ, ես լսում եմ Queen, Էլթոն Ջոն, Մարիա Շերիֆովիչ, Զեմֆիրա, իրանք հոմոսեքսուալ են, բայց իրանց տենց լինելը քեզ չեն պարտադրում: Ես նայում եմ ռեգբի, որը իրավամբ տղամարդկային սպորտաձև ա, բայց էդ սպորտաձևում ամենալավագույն մրցավարը բաց գեյ ա ու նենց ա տեղը դնում հետերո խաղացողներին, ասում ես՝ այ թե տղամարդ ա հա: Ասածս ինչ ա: Պահելաձև, իրենց մասին իմաց տալու մոլուցք, դա ա վանում ու սարքում հոմոֆոբ: Թե չէ, կրկնեմ, ես լավ էլ ադեկվատ եմ: Ավելի լավ չի՞ գեյ-շքերթով կամ ղզիկ ձև խոսալով իրենց մասին բարձրաձայնելու փոխարեն նկարահանեն փաստագրական ֆիլմեր, հոգեբանական հաղորդումներ, որոնցում փորձեն հասարակությանը ծանոթացնեն պրոբլեմին (ես նկատի չունեմ հոլիվուդյան ամենամյա էժանագին օսկարակիր ֆիլմիկները, որոնք նայելով ավելի ես հոմոֆոբ դառնում, քանի որ ակնհայտ պարտադրված հանդուրժողականություն ա):

----------

CactuSoul (16.03.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էն, ինչ ես կուզենայի շեշտել, իմ փոխարեն արդեն հասցրել են արտահայտվել այստեղ: Խոստովանեմ, ես հոմոֆոբ եմ՝ աթեիստ լինելով հանդերձ, ու մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ չունի, ի զարմանս իբր թե երկու երևույթներից էլ գլուխ հանող մարդկանցից: Բայց ես ադեկվատ եմ իմ մտքերում, ու կարամ հանգիստ բացատրեմ, թե ինչի եմ հոմոֆոբ: Հոմոֆոբիան վախի արտահայտումն ա սեռական փոքրամասնությունների հանդեպ, չէ՞: Ըհը, ուրեմն, ես հենց դասական հոմոֆոբ եմ, որ կա: Ինձ տենց դարձնում ա իրոք վախը էդ մարդկանցից: Էդ իրենց ու իրենց կողմնորոշումը պարտադիր ցուցադրելու, ի ցույց դնելու, հրամցնելու, հարգել տալու մոլուցքը, էդ լռելյայն ագրեսիան քո նկատմամբ, քանի որ դու հետերո ես ու պետք ա լռելյայն էլ զզվես իրանցից: Իրանց, կներես, ղզիկական պահելաձևը, որ եթե գեյ են, ներսից կին են ուրեմն պարտադիր: Այ էդ ա ինձ դարձնում հոմոֆոբ, ես լսում եմ Queen, Էլթոն Ջոն, Մարիա Շերիֆովիչ, Զեմֆիրա, իրանք հոմոսեքսուալ են, բայց իրանց տենց լինելը քեզ չեն պարտադրում: Ես նայում եմ ռեգբի, որը իրավամբ տղամարդկային սպորտաձև ա, բայց էդ սպորտաձևում ամենալավագույն մրցավարը բաց գեյ ա ու նենց ա տեղը դնում հետերո խաղացողներին, ասում ես՝ այ թե տղամարդ ա հա: Ասածս ինչ ա: Պահելաձև, իրենց մասին իմաց տալու մոլուցք, դա ա վանում ու սարքում հոմոֆոբ: Թե չէ, կրկնեմ, ես լավ էլ ադեկվատ եմ: Ավելի լավ չի՞ գեյ-շքերթով կամ ղզիկ ձև խոսալով իրենց մասին բարձրաձայնելու փոխարեն *նկարահանեն փաստագրական ֆիլմեր, հոգեբանական հաղորդումներ, որոնցում փորձեն հասարակությանը ծանոթացնեն պրոբլեմին* (ես նկատի չունեմ հոլիվուդյան ամենամյա էժանագին օսկարակիր ֆիլմիկները, որոնք նայելով ավելի ես հոմոֆոբ դառնում, քանի որ ակնհայտ պարտադրված հանդուրժողականություն ա):


Նենց բան գրեցիր, որ սկի հակաճառելու ցանկություն չկա։ Տպավորություն ա, որ գրել ես, առանց գրածները կարդալու։
Ասենք էս բոլդ արածս մասով ո՞նց էս շարքային հոմոֆոբ հային բան բացատրելու։ Ո՞նց ես ստիպելու դա նայել։ 
Մեկը դու քո գրառման մեջ էդ թեմայով ֆիլմերը առանց ինչ որ փաստարկի անվանեցիր «ֆիլմ*իկ*», որոնցից ավելի հոմոֆոբ ես դառնում։ Իսկ իմ համոզմամբ խնդիրը ֆիլմը չի. էն փաստը, որ ֆիլմում գեյ կա, արդեն քո համար դա դարձնում ա ֆիլմիկ, ու խորացնում ա քո հոմոֆոբիան։

----------


## romanista

> Նենց բան գրեցիր, որ սկի հակաճառելու ցանկություն չկա։ Տպավորություն ա, որ գրել ես, առանց գրածները կարդալու։
> Ասենք էս բոլդ արածս մասով ո՞նց էս շարքային հոմոֆոբ հային բան բացատրելու։ Ո՞նց ես ստիպելու դա նայել։ 
> Մեկը դու քո գրառման մեջ էդ թեմայով ֆիլմերը առանց ինչ որ փաստարկի անվանեցիր «ֆիլմ*իկ*», որոնցից ավելի հոմոֆոբ ես դառնում։ Իսկ իմ համոզմամբ խնդիրը ֆիլմը չի. էն փաստը, որ ֆիլմում գեյ կա, արդեն քո համար դա դարձնում ա ֆիլմիկ, ու խորացնում ա քո հոմոֆոբիան։


Հիմա ուզեմ, անունը չեմ հիշի, ֆիլմ էր, որտեղ հոմոսեքսուալը պայքարում էր իր երեխային իր մոտ պահելու համար: Իմ համար դա ֆիլմիկ չէր, թեև գեյ կար: Նենց որ պնդումդ սխալ ա)

----------

